# UTube intro turning



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi seen this one on another forum, thought i would drop the link as there has been a few new turners come on here as of late, New to turning might get something out of these small turning lessons.
UTube has quite a few vids on turning so remember to do a search as well on turning when you are there, and don't forget to bookmark/put into favorites so you can go back and check them out again sometime. cheers. LB...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=woodturning+jet&search_type=


Plus these:
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=DarrellSF


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi LB yes I've just been watching the sites you reccomended on the U-Tube and as a complete novice it has opened my eyes to a very helpful way to tackle woodturning. Watching others certainly gives you the confidence to proceed even though, I personally do not have any experience whatsoever. Thanks for the enlightenment


----------



## mbuckley (Feb 16, 2008)

Turning is addictive,I have been turning for about 4 years and love it, it has turned into a passion.
Sell a lot of bowls and pens but do it because i love doing it.
The wife gets all the prototypes though.
happy turning
mbucklyey


----------

